# The Engineer's Story thread...



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

Rules of the game:

1) Continue the story any way you want

2) Your continuation must be at least 5 words

There was this engineer named...


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 17, 2009)

Tom, who was the greatest


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 17, 2009)

stormwater modeler in the land, but


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

when someone in Florida caught wind...


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 17, 2009)

that he was a giant...


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

procrastinator, somebody told the management...


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 17, 2009)

and he got his ass banned


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

Which was really unfortunate, because...


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 17, 2009)

his message board was the...


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

Absolute epitome of all things...


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 17, 2009)

and him's gramer and speling


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

Were so abhorrent that even a...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

Supe said:


> Were so abhorrent that even a...


abnormally large pygmy marmoset couldn't...


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

Touch it with a 40 foot...


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 17, 2009)

pole. He hated the leaders of EB.com...


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

And every night, when they went to bed, he...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

played with his Tester Director, until


----------



## frazil (Feb 17, 2009)

she left his sorry ass


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2009)

and drove away in his Audi


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

to the gay bar (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2009)

only to find him there


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

_Him_. The one who he so wanted to be like.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

The same "HIM" that everyone knew ...


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

From his sister's wedding, where...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

...he jumped out of the cake


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

mary:) said:


> ...he jumped out of the cake


wearing nothing but a frilly


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

Manziere, that he shoplifted because...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

bright red ruffly union suit!!!


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

Were all the rage during...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

with a big Scarlett cumberbund


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

And very ruffly red bottoms.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

Though not as red as...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

The big red loser team.

HA HA HA


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

Who lost so badly, that...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

they withdrew from the competition.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

When Tom heard about it...


----------



## crimsoneye (Feb 17, 2009)

However, they had an epiphany.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

They looked each other in the eye and said...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

An eye-opening moment when they realized


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

That the grass is always...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

just a light away from a good time.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

Sky high, Tom was now worried about...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

seeding the area to prevent erosion.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

Because the last time he forgot to...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

turn the SuperAlpha to power-saver.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

It was THIS close to...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

How close was it, really?


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

The only person who knew for sure was...


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2009)

the master of all, Chuck Norris.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

Who knocked Tom out cold with a swift round house kick to the jaw.


----------



## frazil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chuck Norris counted to infinity...twice.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

And then kicked the living shit out of Tom again.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

Chuck Norris did it by sticking his foot out, and rotating the Earth until his face hit his foot......


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

Which threw the tides and stormwater runoff out of alignment, which was what really pissed off Tom - his models did not have a "Chuck Norris rotates the Earth out from under the runoff" option.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

Then he realized that water runs AWAY from Chuck Norris. No matter what.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

And he began to dream "I wish I could find a way to get chuck Norris to..."


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2009)

lay me down in his . . .


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

stanky old El Camino and ...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

make my storm water drain... baby.. make it drain....


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2009)

"Oh Chucky, you great big. . . "


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

Pile of man eating, water modeling.....


----------



## Dleg (Feb 18, 2009)

ass-kicking mountain of man meat! Give it ....


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2009)

a break, old bear. You are so


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

much like a girl with the ......


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

bra on inside out and..


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

strapped to the top of your head


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

with duct tape and a bobby pin


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

and a staple gun for added security


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

With the staple gun chained to...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> With the staple gun chained to...


a female velociraptor on its period...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Which is bitchier than a...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

movie starlet who has yet to revceive...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

because (s)he is always the pitcher...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Of orange juice in that play about...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

the life of Anita Bryant...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Much to the dismay of Team 1 because...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

she had just completed her annual rectal exam....


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

When all of a sudden...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

a giant shart erupted that caused


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

All the lights in the building to...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

flicker, then go bright and explode...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Not unlike the way Fudgey's...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

steaming voluminous piles of excrement


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Cover virtually everything in its...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

path with a brown, smelly


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

finger which is red underneath. Moving forward, the A-Team rushes into their van.....


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Barreling down the road, they're attacked by...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

a sad bunch of losers who


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

after losing two consecutive challenges...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> after losing two consecutive challenges...


shoved a foam finger up...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

The tailpipe of a really...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

long bus driven by members


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Of a polygamist cult from...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

the barren wastelands outside western


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Pennsyltucky, where the banjos are...


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

playin and the women are...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

women and the sheep are glad of it...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Next, the self proclaimed god


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

decided to try his hand...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

the left this time, as the right was overworked...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

He used the left with the Cowboy grip......


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Straightened up, tipped his hat, and grabbed his...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

hip. yeah man I'm hip...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

to the groove, jive turkey...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I said; Excuse me, stewardess...I speak jive....


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Ohhh, good. He said that he's in great pain, and he...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

smokes a lot of ganja...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

which he frequently sold to...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

the master of the stormwater domain...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Who was hiding down by the...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

railroad tracks. Alone? No I was with him...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

When he took off his...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

hammer and saw...the light


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

saber being wielded by the one and only...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Dark Purple Helmet...evil overloard of...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

The Cobra Commandos, and their...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

band of merry maids who...


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Wore leiderhosen to their best friend's...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

bachelor party where the featured entertainment was...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2009)

The famous Chippendale male dancers.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Chuck Norris promptly showed up and


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

showed them how he could roundhouse kick an Ftard...


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

right in his little PE-ness


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

which forced him to fall on the Testee....


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Which made Testee quite blue


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

and he picked up his guitar and started singing....


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

the cheesiest sad country song ever. . .


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

about a dog that was named.....


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Rex Pine with a large wood member.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

Rex Pine .... with a large splinter


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

in his right front paw


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

Rex Pine stars in ........... _Wood Hardening Management_


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Which is YKW's favorite movie.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2009)

... After the party, they all


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Went to the bar for


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> Went to the bar for


some airplane on conveyor action


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

while drinking some $2 pints with


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

the hot chicks from eb.com...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

who decided that a Women of EB swimsuit calendar would be a great idea...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 19, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> who decided that a Women of EB swimsuit calendar would be a great idea...


IF there was also a Men of EB swimsuit caledar.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

it would be confused for the....


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2009)

Dork World 2009 calendar


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2009)

:sucks:


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Dork World 2009 calendar


but it still sold an amazing.....


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2009)

7 billion copies: one for every man, woman and child on earth.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

because it did include a photo of ....


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2009)

VTEnviro in women's undergarments and high heels.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

The photo made famous around the world....


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2009)

Through a little site known only as "engineerboards"


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

was becoming a bigger hit than...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

the octomom from CA.....


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

who should be locked in a...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

room with McF'Tard for a period of .......


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

No less than the equivalent prison sentence of...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

being caught by the spelling police for ........


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

using text messaging lingo such as...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Supe said:


> using text messaging lingo such as...


lulz, rofl-copter, FTW, WTF, and BFF...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

or for using the ROTFLMFAO and .....


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

sending those chain e-mail messages...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

that say that you are the benefactor from my Husband who died in Kenya...... and .....


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

your guardian angel is watching over you and will only protect you if you....


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

send this to 50 zillion people within 30......


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

seconds, so that your true love...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

will greet you when you get home and .....


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

ream you a new one for forgetting...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

to buy flowers for him because of.....


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

that time he was wingman when...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2009)

he drank vodka out of a goats ass


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

then chased it with some ......


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> then chased it with some ......


greasy porkchops served in a dirty ash tray.


----------



## FairhopeEE (Feb 19, 2009)

"Hell", he thought, "if Obama can get elected President then..."


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

any moron with a vocabulary of uh and um could.......


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

write a speech for George W. Bush


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

and it would sound much better than today's suit,. .. who likes fried.....


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

Pickles and bananas and other assorted fruit.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

because the fruit is most of his voting block and he must........


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

Eat at least five servings per day


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

of brussel sprouts and round pees..... and


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

A great big dollop of liberal . . .


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

which would make iron stomach Bob hurl.....


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

the discus an amazing 150ft...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

which tragically struck Jill in the .....


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

the hand she was stroking her. . .


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

little pet beave with to buff it......


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

For the big show later that night


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

fortunately the hand took the brunt...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

of the furry coat that .....


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

that I used to cover my face...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

after my embarrassing bout with ........


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

terminal halitosis. Does your face hurt?...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Can I smell your Vagina?

Hell no you can't smell my Vagina !!!!!!

Must be your feet then.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

my your hair smells nice

said the midget


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Confusious say: Elevator smell bery different to midget


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

if at first you don't suck seed

keep on sucking 'til you do suck seed.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> if at first you don't suck seed
> keep on sucking 'til you do suck seed.


I'm gonna have to use that one


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

women can't live with them...can't shoot them.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

then our hero turned to her and said. .....


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

"Going down?" as she entered the elevator...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 20, 2009)

to which she responded " Is anything going up?"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

"My blood pressure," he responded.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

as he coushed a ropy string


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

"WTF is a ropy string?" she inquired.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

"You see, on bars of soap in prison" he began to explain...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

"Did you mean to say 'soapy string'?" she interjected.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

"Yea, I half-sneezed as I was saying it," he said. But in prison showers....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

...if you drop the soap...


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

everyone offers to help you pick it up! They're so nice there, except that one time...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

when Large Leroy walked up behind me


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

With a large macaroni-based Valentines Day card...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

and did things to me that


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Supe said:


> With a large macaroni-based Valentines Day card...


which he proceeded to shove...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

force feed me the glue-laden pasta....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

into my locker which he


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

both of which resulted in my poop containing macaroni, glitter, and...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

foil stars...they hurt coming out.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

But being resourceful, I reused them on...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

my 'Glory Board' which mapped


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Everyone I shanked for calling me a...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

pi$$ poor storm water modeler


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I had to escape from jail, so I...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

waited until it was late


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Tied together as many soap ropes as I could muster...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

which was difficult because my


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

hands were still swollen from the...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

repeated beatings I got for


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

mouthing off to the big, burly group of...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

man loving white supremicists who


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

wore dinosaur costumes to the...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

prisoners' ball that was held


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

simultaneously with the childrens carnival...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

which usuall led to someone


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

hotwiring a pedo van and...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

acting like Team McPeeon members by


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

making dozens of balloon animals and...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

frolicking amongst the daffodils wearing


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Tyrannosaurus costumes with underwear on the outside that depicted...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

various superheroes deflowering a group


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

of Amish farm goats and sheep...


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

In the middle of a 5 lane highway, which really pissed off the...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

milk truck driver who commenced


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

the crashing of his truck into a bus full of screaming...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Catolic school girls that were


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Wearing skimpy little outfits that...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

barely covered their nubile, lttle


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

ankles. The girls swarmed the state trooper that arrived and...


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Noticed he had braces. They...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Spam a lama ding dong.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Never play engineering survivor with spam.


----------

